# 오빠



## LiuMei89

Hello, 
I never understood the meaning of the word ''오빠''. If someone can explain the meaning to me because many of my friends write it or say it but I never understood the meaning and the right situation to use this word.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

Here's a previous thread with the usage of 오빠 is mentioned.
I hope some of our Korean foreros would come and shed more light on this topic.


----------



## Erica_

Common meaning of Word '오빠'  is 'Older Brother'
It is a title used by women to call men who are older than themselves.
However, women often use '오빠' as a title for their older husband or boyfriend.


----------



## Yalli

'오빠' means 'older brother'.
It's usually used by women  regardless of age.
If They have older brother, They call them '오빠'.
We don't use name in korea when we call those who is older than me.
If you use name when you call them, they'll think you're rude and impolite.
Don't worry. foreigners is exception.
Anyway,You know that most older brothers and you are close in age.
so They call men(that is older than them and close in age) '오빠" although The men are not brother.
The age difference is  subjective not objective.
They use it to men they can date or marry.
and They use it to their boyfriend and husband instead of name. 

finally, To be short,
Korean women use '오빠'.
They use it to older brother, Men(older than them and age gap they can date or marry), boyfriend or husband. 

My english is not good.
I believe you understand I'm korean.
Thank you.


----------

